

Goodbye, Kicksend: Your latest version steals my data without permission. - sneak
http://sneak.datavibe.net/20111109/goodbye-kicksend/

======
brendanlim
That is definitely not our intention. We added the automatic screenshot
uploading because we thought it'd be useful for us. It's something we use
everyday and we thought others would like it as well. We will be releasing a
new build today that turns this off by default.

